# Compact O Gauge with lots of track



## MittenEd (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello from Michigan. My name is Ed and I have been interested in trains since early in my childhood. I started with a small simple HO oval and then my grandparents spoiled me with an LGB set. G gauge is great but it's large for indoors, not to mention expensive. My son is 3 now with another one only a few months old. He spotted my LGB boxes and some old catalogs from when I was a kid. He's hooked...

It's almost the perfect storm. Kid loves trains, mom says she doesn't mind laying out a little cash and dad loves trains and gadgets. The only problem is space. Right now I'm limited to 4x8. 4x6 would be better but I'll make due. We are planning on moving in the spring so this will need to remain fairly basic for the time, as well as relatively cost effective. 

I found a layout that I really like. 










It's has a continuous outer loop that isn't interrupted by the continuous inner loop, which is a figure 8. The small elevated oval will be omitted. It also has a small siding. 2 trains can continuously run on this setup. 

I'm starting from 0 with this. I have nothing yet. I'm looking at an MTH starter set with a DCS 3.0 engine. I'm probably not going to get straight into this track arrangement immediately but I am planning on expanding from the basic oval rather quickly. I realize this is a lot of track in a small space but track can be relocated and spread out at the new place. 

I've always wanted to have a layout with multiple engines running and a few switches here and there. LGB was space and cost prohibitive. O gauge looks more my speed. 

Comments? Suggestions?

Thanks in advance. 

Ed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MittenEd said:


> The only problem is space. Right now I'm limited to 4x8. 4x6 would be better but I'll make due.
> 
> Ed.


Welcome to the site, this statement is confusing me.

If your limited to a 4x8 why are would a 4x6 be better?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are a few plans for a 4x6,

http://www.thortrains.net/marx/460271.html


----------



## MittenEd (Dec 12, 2013)

Because I really only have 4x6 but I can stretch it to 4x8 right now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are a few for 4x8

http://www.thortrains.net/marx/kdlay27a.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone of those plans you could add in an elevated oval too.


----------



## MittenEd (Dec 12, 2013)

I found this plan which fits 4x8 and uses O31 curves, which are what the set comes with. The only change I would like to make is to add two more switches to create a continuous loop in the center.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OH you have O gauge?
The plans I linked are for O/27. They have plans for O too.

I like the latest plan you just posted.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you know about this site,
http://www.thortrains.net/

Has a bunch of plans for O and O/27.

Large and smaller ones.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Your plan does pack a lot into a 4 by 8. And the kids will love it, trust me on that!


----------



## MittenEd (Dec 12, 2013)

I did stumble across that website. Thank you Big Ed. I think one of the plans I found came from there. 

As I said, I probably won't start with this full track arrangement due to the cost involved but I'm certainly planning on expanding from the small oval that comes with the starter set. I have to keep the kids (big and small) entertained. 

At the moment I'm just looking for an idea of where I want to be so I'm not just randomly ordering parts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What exactly do you have right now?
What kind of track?

Do you have anything yet or are you still debating what to get?


----------



## MittenEd (Dec 12, 2013)

Right now I have nothing. I am ordering a MTH ready to run set. It comes with a small I am realtrax arrangement that I plan on expanding from. 

Are the realtrax switches any good?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MittenEd said:


> Right now I have nothing. I am ordering a MTH ready to run set. It comes with a small I am realtrax arrangement that I plan on expanding from.
> 
> Are the realtrax switches any good?


Wait till our MTH ASC Certified Tech gunrunnerJohn wakes up.

I believe John doesn't like the track or those switches.
I never used them but have heard negative reviews on them elsewhere.
That is why I asked what do you have right now.

Yes, I found this if you want to read through it while your waiting, I just speed read through it.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19940&highlight=realtrax

In the search feature search realtrax, there is more if you care to thumb through them.

If you want a nice setup check out Gargraves track mated with Ross switches.
If you can't find them in a search let me know I will get them for you.

Gargraves switches they say have a few issues. 

The rest you can buy all separate instead of a starter set.
Or else buy the starter set and sell the track?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I would not base your layout on Realtrax! While I like the quality of most of the MTH stuff, Realtrax is one of the exceptions that prove the rule! 

For the ready made roadbed track, you'll be a lot happier with Lionel Fastrack and switches.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If money is an issue why not just use tubular track. You can buy switches and track used and at reasonable prices. You could spruce it up a bit, add wooden ties underneath etc. If you want a better look. It's reliable, and cost effective.


----------



## stermskyle (Dec 3, 2013)

gargraves is best bang for your buck track wise.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My problem with Gargraves is it's hollow track vs. the solid rail of Atlas. Once you've worked with Atlas track, you grow to appreciate the solid rail. It's too bad that the Atlas switches are so lousy, it would be a great track system if they worked as well as the track.


----------



## GeraldNuss (Dec 31, 2013)

I love some of those track layouts! I am going to have to hunt for switches for my o27 track and watch for track for sale. Is it possible to blend o gauge and o27 gauge for a post war system?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can join the two track types, but you have to be aware of the issues involved.


----------

